

Using Javascript to Programmatically Untag Facebook Photos? - TalSafran
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2855288/programmatically-untag-fb-photos-with-javascript

======
DCoder
Using Firebug, FireQuery, jQuery no conflict as $jq, from inside a photo page
([http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=xxx&id=y](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=xxx&id=y))
:

    
    
      var loc = window.location.href.match(/pid=(\d+)&id=(\d+)/);
      
      var args = {
      	pid: loc[1], // photo ID
      	id: loc[2], // request sender id? photo owner id? not sure, haven't tested, but my user ID worked when trying to remove someone from a photo in my album
      	subject: loc[2], // user ID to remove
      	name: '', // not checked
      	action: 'remove',
      	__a: 1,
      	fb_dtsg: $jq('input[name="fb_dtsg"]').val(),
      	post_form_id: $jq('#post_form_id').val(),
      	post_form_id_source: 'AsyncRequest'
      };
      
      $jq.post('/ajax/photo_tagging_ajax.php', args);
      

It doesn't update the UI. The fb_dtsg and post_form_id are required and seem
to be anti-CSRF tokens. Haven't experimented enough to know if they can be
reused multiple times.

~~~
zackattack
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2855288/programmatically-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2855288/programmatically-
untag-fb-photos-with-javascript/2856097#2856097)

I hope this is OK.. I'll delete it if you want. I just have such low Stack
Overflow karma and you didn't seem to care.

~~~
DCoder
Nah, I don't mind. Hope it helps.

------
jewbacca
One thing I would love (though Facebook's privacy will NEVER get this lax)
would be a script to download and archive everything I've ever been involved
with -- every comments thread, every wall correspondence, every private
message. This would actually help me towards closing my account (or at least
stripping it of all my substantive information and content).

I barely use Facebook anymore: its primary utility for me is mostly to receive
and disseminate Event information [1]. But there's still a whole lot of
content I'd like to save. Some of the most personally significant
correspondences I've ever had are in my Messages Inbox. I'm sure a wider
record of my activity from back when Facebook was a major part of my life and
my friends' lives will be something to treasure when I'm older (though much of
it could have been lost in others' content purges). In fact, I guarantee that
in 5-10 years, if you can offer somebody back their old information,
especially if you can serve it up in a contemporary interface, you will make a
fortune, privacy be damned.

\---

[1] Its secondary utility is to mindlessly dump links every once in a while,
and its tertiary utility is to troll the shit out of people I shouldn't even
have on there in the first place (from back in the early, exuberant days, when
people added everybody they said two words to at a party).

------
nw
By the same token, has anyone noticed how difficult it has become to remove
friends? Removing them requires opening each profile one-by-one and looking
for a small link at the bottom of the left-most column. Even producing a
master list of friends in FB is nearly impossible.

